
Is Net Zero Emissions an Impossible Goal? - sohkamyung
http://nautil.us/issue/78/atmospheres/is-net-zero-emissions-an-impossible-goal
======
pfdietz
It had better not be, or else civilization will collapse when fossil fuels
eventually run out (if not before).

